
Ask HN: Transparency with compensation and salaries - gigatexal
Any HR professionals here willing to talk generally about compensation packages and total employee cost to a firm? Reading here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kalzumeus.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;01&#x2F;23&#x2F;salary-negotiation&#x2F; mentioned that an employee cost (payroll taxes and benefits etc.) could equate to 200% of stated gross salary. I&#x27;d just like to know a bit more of how the process works ok the buyer side (the employer) so that I -- the seller -- (my skills, time, blood and sweat) can be rightfully compensated. Some context: back end data engineer transitioning up the stack to data architect with 3 to 5 years experience at a firm that is publicly traded with a market cap just under 1B.
======
venture_lol
Ensure you have the leverage, take as much as you can, leave nothing on the
table.

It's a business :)

